

Show HN: A streaming redis client for node - funthree
https://github.com/tblobaum/redis-stream

======
civilian
Could I get a human-readable description of what this is doing? I can already
connect to redis from node (and when I want to connect to redis on another
server, I just create a ssh tunnel). What does this give me?

~~~
funthree
This is basically a node.js stream api compatible wrapper around the redis
protocol[1]. It's important that it's compatible with node's stream api
because that means you can use it with all the other streams in node -- like
piping to and from a file, an http request, etc. Since it's a stream you can
send large amounts of data without having to buffer as much in memory. In the
case of this module only a single command needs to be buffered at a time,
while it can process many tens of thousands of commands per second. The
wrapper is lightweight because all it does is process the redis protocol. It
could easily be adapted for an http REST interface for redis, some data
shuffling within redis[2], or whatever else tacking onto the i/o capabilities
of node

1\. <http://redis.io/topics/protocol>

2\. [https://github.com/tblobaum/redis-
stream/blob/master/example...](https://github.com/tblobaum/redis-
stream/blob/master/example/keys-hvals-sadd.js#L22-27)

